# Looking to buy my first microskiff



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

tarpon.fishing2 said:


> Hope I am doing this right there are lots of mistakes that can be made in getting your first microskiff I will take any help from can get. I like the gheenoe low tide 25 also like the gladesman and the skimmer. I have a limited budget so used is got to be my path.small motor 10 to 25 hp want to be able to get some place but going super fast is required. Trolling motor center console electric and pull start help me show me tell me when you think that would be stupid
> 
> Hope to be on a boat fishing soon
> Thanks


What are you looking to do with your boat? Where and how do you fish? What's your past boating experience? There are a number of small simple crafts that will get you on the water fishing within a small budget.


----------



## tarpon.fishing2 (Oct 5, 2015)

pt448 said:


> What are you looking to do with your boat? Where and how do you fish? What's your past boating experience? There are a number of small simple crafts that will get you on the water fishing within a small budget.


i have run 42 ft sport fisherman to 25 foot fishing boats currently i kayak fish. i would want to do back country fly fishing i also do grouper fishing by the skyway in my kayak. i enjoy flats fishing fish types tarpon red fish trout grouper sharks...


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

tarpon.fishing2 said:


> i have run 42 ft sport fisherman to 25 foot fishing boats currently i kayak fish. i would want to do back country fly fishing i also do grouper fishing by the skyway in my kayak. i enjoy flats fishing fish types tarpon red fish trout grouper sharks...


If you really want a console, used, low price boat I would be on the look out for a gheenoe, mitzi, carolina skiff, pathfinder 15/17T. Most of what I've seen on the used market that fits your criteria are tiller operated. I don't think I've ever seen a gladesman with a console. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## ojsendall (Apr 9, 2015)

I've got a 2010 IPB/Skimmer 14 with a 2004 Johnson 25 tiller if that is something you might be interested in. Located in Naples, FL


----------



## tarpon.fishing2 (Oct 5, 2015)

ojsendall said:


> I've got a 2010 IPB/Skimmer 14 with a 2004 Johnson 25 tiller if that is something you might be interested in. Located in Naples, FL


do you have some pictures? and what are you asking?


----------

